# si è alzata storta



## scorpio1984

Ciao a tutti!

stavo guardando un film italiano, e il padre della famiglia dice ai suoi figli "vostra madre si è alzata storta". Secondo me, questo vuole dire "se ha levantado con mal pie", ma vorrei controllarlo. Grazie mille!

non esitate a correggere tutti i miei errori, grazie!


----------



## Larroja

scorpio1984 said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> stavo guardando un film italiano, e il padre della famiglia dice ai suoi figli "vostra madre si è alzata storta". Secondo me, questo vuole dire "se ha levantado con mal pie", ma vorrei controllarlo. Grazie mille!
> 
> *N*on esitate a correggere tutti i miei errori, grazie!



Come puoi tradurla non te lo dico io, che sono italiana, ma posso dirti che l'espressione completa è "alzarsi con/avere la luna storta". Significa che ti alzi di cattivo umore senza un motivo apparente. All'origine c'è con ogni probabilità la credenza che la luna influisca sull'umore e i comportamenti umani.


----------



## 0scar

_Se levantó con la luna/está con la luna desde que se levantó _(pero es un americanismo según el DRAE)


----------



## ursu-lab

scorpio1984 said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> stavo guardando un film italiano, e il padre della famiglia dice ai suoi figli "vostra madre* si è alzata sto*rta". Secondo me, questo vuole dire "*se ha levantado con mal pie*", ma vorrei controllarlo. Grazie mille!
> 
> non esitate a correggere tutti i miei errori, grazie!




Sì, è proprio quello il significato.


----------



## 0scar

_Levantarse con el pie izquierdo o con mal pie _significa_ con mala suerte _y no _de mal humor._


----------



## Neuromante

*Levantarse con el culo destapado.*

Aunque estoy seguro que semejante frase tiene que ser un localismo.
No le pongo signos de exclamación porque es una expresión que se usa hasta con los niños )(Aunque pobre del niño que la use)

*Levantarse con mal pie* también vale. Se usa más en este contexto que para estados de humor.


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> _Levantarse con el pie izquierdo o con mal pie _significa_ con mala suerte _y no _de mal humor._



Aquí donde estamos Scorpio y yo se usa tb con este sentido. 
De todas formas, "storto" en italiano también significa "desdicha" y "mala suerte", cuando

*qualcosa ti va storto*.

Se ti alzi storto o se hai la luna storta, è perché le cose ti vanno storte o viceversa. Sempre di sfortuna e di conseguente malumore si tratta 

Tra l'altro, con "luna" (che comunque nell'originale* non c'è*)  e con il senso di "cattivo umore", si usa molto anche "la luna *di traverso*".


----------



## scorpio1984

ursu-lab said:


> Aquí donde estamos Scorpio y yo se usa tb con este sentido.
> De todas formas, "storto" en italiano también significa "desdicha" y "mala suerte", cuando
> *qualcosa ti va storto*.
> Se ti alzi storto o se hai la luna storta, è perché le cose ti vanno storte o viceversa. Sempre di sfortuna e di conseguente malumore si tratta
> Tra l'altro, con "luna" (che comunque nell'originale* non c'è*) e con il senso di "cattivo umore", si usa molto anche "la luna *di traverso*".


Allora... non so se ho capito bene... se dico "si è alzata storta" = se ha levantado con mal pie/con el pie izquierdo" e, se dico "si è alzata con la luna storta" significa lo stesso o no? *S*ono un po' confusa... (si dice "lo stesso" oppure devo dire "la stessa cosa"??) 

*G*razie tante!!!


----------



## ursu-lab

Sì, vuol dire che si è alzata male, di cattivo umore, perché le cose evidentemente non le vanno bene. 

La luna storta = La luna di traverso -> due modi diversi per dire *la stessa cosa*.

Non importa -> fa *lo stesso*.

Un esempio pratico: tutti quelli che si sono ritrovati bloccati all'aeroporto per lo "sciopero" dei controllori di volo, stamattina si sono alzati storti, con la luna storta, perché l'agnognato ponte gli è andato storto (o "a puttane").


----------



## kreiner

Anche se con meno poesia, io direi semplicemente: "se ha levantado de malas".


----------



## gatogab

kreiner said:


> Anche se con meno poesia, io direi semplicemente: "se ha levantado de malas".


 
Invece questo è tutto un poema:
*"se levantó de maleta" *oppure *"se levantó chueca"*


----------



## kreiner

gatogab said:


> Invece questo è tutto un poema:
> *"se levantó de maleta" *oppure *"se levantó chueca"*


 
Bello! Sono cilene queste espressioni? Comunque, tornando al filo (cioè thread), in spagnolo "levantarse con el pie izquierdo" può significare alzarsi di cattivo umore, anche se si usa pure con il senso di avere una giornata sfigata.


----------



## 0scar

No tiene fundamento que con* el pie izquierdo *pueda significar *de mal humor.*
La superstición de no comenzar algo pisando con el pie izquierdo porque es de mala suerte tiene milenios.

*con el pie** derecho.*
*1. *loc. adv. Con buen agüero, con buena fortuna.
*con el pie** izquierdo.*
*1. *loc. adv. Con mal agüero, con mala fortuna.
*con mal pie**.*
*1. *loc. adv. Con mala suerte o desdicha.
DRAE


----------



## kreiner

Estoy de acuerdo en que "levantarse con el pie izquierdo" hace referencia a la superstición que atribuye mala suerte al lado izquierdo del cuerpo. Pero, de hecho, hoy se emplea _también_ para expresar "levantarse de malas". Ver:
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=levantarse


----------



## Neuromante

kreiner said:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que "levantarse con el pie izquierdo" hace referencia a la superstición que atribuye mala suerte al lado izquierdo del cuerpo. Pero, de hecho, hoy se emplea _también_ para expresar "levantarse de malas". Ver:
> http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=levantarse



Totalmente de acuerdo Kreiner.


----------



## 0scar

Lo que han puesto es una mala y literal traducción del inglés al castellano, si ellos arrastran un error no quiere decir que en castellano sea lo mismo.


----------



## Neuromante

0scar said:


> Lo que han puesto es una mala y literal traducción del inglés al castellano, si ellos arrastran un error no quiere decir que en castellano sea lo mismo.



¿Te has dado cuenta de que acabas de decir que el español/castellano es una mala y literal traducción del inglés?

Disculpa: Pero que tú no uses una expresión no significa, ni significará nunca, que no sea correcta. Simplemente que tú no la usas. Por supuesto: Después habrá que ver si es correcta o no, pero eso viene después.

Y en este caso: *Levantarse con el pié izquierdo/levantarse con mal pié* significa levantarse de mal humor. No es algo nuevo, ni localista, ni un error, ni nada de eso. Es correcto, lo hemos dicho cuatro foreros (que no nos hemos puesto de acuerdo para hacer malas traducciones del inglés), que vivimos en sitios distintos.


----------



## ursu-lab

Oscar, in Spagna il significato di questa espressione è più generico e significa *anche* "storto" di cattivo umore. *Esattamente come in italiano* "storto" può riferirsi* sia alla sfortuna che al malumore*, che spesso e volentieri vanno a braccetto. Non serve creare SEMPRE polemiche per ogni virgola, no? Se tu non la usi non vuol dire che il resto del mondo non la possa usare o che altri non si capiscano usandola. 
Tu stesso hai scritto una frase che qui non dice nessuno "*levantarse* con la luna" (?), ma non per questo nessuno ti ha detto - dal resto del mondo ispanofono - che si usa prob. solo in Argentina per influenza dell'italiano.
Tra l'altro, se in spagnolo si usasse "luna storta" (che non è per niente sinonimo di "lunatico" -> vd. dizionari), Scorpio non avrebbe nemmeno rivolto una domanda al forum. 

Ma soprattutto,* nella domanda di Scorpio* *la parola "luna" non c'è*. La solita perdiz mareada...


----------

